
Kanboard – Kanban Project Management Software - BerislavLopac
https://kanboard.org/
======
sly010
Fun fact: The way kanban is used in project management is different than the
original kanban used in manufacturing plants. In "IRL" kanban cards are handed
_backwards_ to the previous station to signal demand, so things don't get
worked on, unless they are needed downstream.

~~~
lucisferre
Lean kanban was never meant for project management, it is a process management
and demand leveling technique.

Agile card boards like this bear little resemblance to Kanban, but the name
caught on with the original Kanban software book. It is still a decent book
though, and does in fact cover many of the principles of lean kanban. That
said, I've rarely met a team using a kanban board that is familiar with the
book or the principles of kanban.

[https://www.amazon.ca/Kanban-Successful-Evolutionary-
Technol...](https://www.amazon.ca/Kanban-Successful-Evolutionary-Technology-
Business/dp/0984521402)

~~~
ebiester
I would say a large number of people also understood it from The Phoenix
Project.

------
phillc73
We use this software extensively at my place of employment and have done so
for a few years. In fact, apart from ad-hoc spreadsheets with pretty coloured
rows to make pseudo Gantt charts and the software developers using Gitlab
issues, this is the only project/task management tool we use.

In short, it's quite good. It hasn't all been smooth sailing, but generally
it's a solid piece of software which doesn't crash very often at all. The
default design leaves a lot to be desired, but that can be easily fixed with
CSS tweaks. Also, the performance can be very, very poor if there are a lot of
cards open at once. The best process is to make sure any completed task is not
just moved to a "Finished" column, but is actually Closed, so it no longer
shows on the board. The Gantt chart (via a plugin, which used to be part of
the core software) is a bit clunky. Exporting reports for management is also
poor. Only a raw CSV export is available. There's also no actively developed
mobile client. Overall though, I'm pretty happy with it for work projects, but
don't use it for my personal stuff.

~~~
sh87
Sooo... the design is not good, performance is very very poor, plugins are
clunky, reporting is also poor, there's no mobile client ..... but you're
happy with it. Hmmh, alright.

~~~
phillc73
Yes. I could have listed all the good points, but didn't apart from stability.
The negatives are only such if they're important to you.

If you don't have more than 50 cards visible, no problem. If you don't need a
good Gantt chart, no problem. If you don't need fancy report exporting, no
problem. If you don't need a mobile client, no problem. If you can write a
little CSS to make it look prettier, no problem.

If you want a nice, solid standalone kanban tool with a bunch of other nice
features, this could be your best solution. I've tried many of these - Wekan,
Restya etc and so far, as a standalone board, Kanboard fits my requirements
best.

~~~
sh87
My previous comment feels snarky, did not mean it to be so. I apologize.

------
mcescalante
This looks lovely for a self hosted Kanban board. Of course there are _lots_
of paid products out there for this too, but there are a lot of times where my
company would prefer something free and self hosted.

Slightly unrelated: It looks like the author is the same as the self-hosted
RSS reader Miniflux which I've been using for 4-6 months now and has been
fantastic (Miniflux is linked in the footer and the primary committer is the
same on both repos).

------
upbeatlinux
A fork of Kanboard with metrics, productivity and "workflow" management is
[https://www.businessday.io/](https://www.businessday.io/)

Our accounting team found it useful to keep their team on track. Oddly I wound
up using for all things personal related.

Only complaints are barrier to entry is high and plugins aren't yet supported.

------
A4ET8a8uTh0
I like the idea. It looks like something that could work for me.

Minor rant.

I dislike the install section. It just assumes I already know everything about
how to do it. I ran into similar issues when I was trying to setup Kimai.
Install instructions basically forced me to spend time hunting down howtos,
resolving issues that came up during my attempt ( arrgh ), and later just
throw my hands in the air as Kimai installer told me PHP version is too old (
tried XAAMP and WAMP ).

I get that everyone's setup is different. I do. I just think a little more
information in that section would be helpful.

~~~
larrywright
When it comes to installing stuff like this, Docker is your friend.

~~~
karatestomp
I love how much stupid single-project-or-service-specific deployment crap
Docker has saved me from having to (re-)learn. The way it tends to encourage
easier and better-documented configuration than the software packaged in it
usually has is a huge bonus, too. My Samba config is a couple command line
args per share, now. So much better than "OK, where does this distro store its
Samba configs? Is it overridden by files anywhere else? Is this a real user or
a 'Samba user' intended here? How do I add those again? Which section does
this line go in?'

It tends to do similar things for backups. You know what you need to back up
because it's explicitly mapped to a directory or disk outside the Docker
image. If you failed to map something you want to back up you'll notice
immediately because whatever-it-is doesn't come back after destroying and re-
creating the container. No hunting through /var or /opt or whatever. Once it's
working just back up whatever's in those mapped resources.

~~~
larrywright
I can say without a doubt that I’ve tried a lot more software since Docker
came on the scene. I don’t use node or php, and so installing anything that
uses one of those was guaranteed to be hours of debugging something’s install
when I just want to try it out. The only software I’ll try that isn’t packaged
in a container is Go binaries. They’re the only thing that comes close to that
(but only if there are no other dependencies).

------
bearjaws
Love this software, I am a manager at my job and I missed having a kanban
board for my day to day work. With this software I am able to organize my
tasks, write notes about them, and move them through a workflow I was
comfortable with as a developer. I also can keep related documents and links
to issues so I have all the information I need in one place.

Much more robust alternative to Wekan, switched from Wekan to Kanboard almost
a year ago.

------
shakkhar
We used Kanboard at my current job until recently. It works, but has a very
MVP feel. We basically used it as an improved TODO list. The UI is barely
usable, and it is missing a lot of bells and whistles around notification,
text editing, cross-referencing, organizing issues, and such. JIRA (to which
we recently migrated) feels like space-age technology compared to kanboard.

------
Ciantic
Initial impressions, I ran: `docker run -d --name kanboard -p 80:80 -t
kanboard/kanboard:v1.2.8`

Then

`docker logs kanboard`

But I can't figure out how to log in. Maybe you should print the default login
username and randomized password to std output when starting with docker?

 __Edit __Apparently this is not Show HN, so I 'm not sure who am I talking
to.

~~~
w14
Have you tried admin/admin which is the default for the standard install? [0]

[0] -
[https://docs.kanboard.org/en/latest/admin_guide/installation...](https://docs.kanboard.org/en/latest/admin_guide/installation.html)

------
muppetman
I use this at home as my personal task manager for household jobs. My wife had
access too and lines up things for us we need to do etc. Works well. We also
use it at my work for projects. A great bit of free software

------
castratikron
I like the simple implementation. Jira is ubiquitous but has gotten really
heavy over the last few years and moving through is really clunky. So I think
I'll try this out the next chance I get.

------
scorecard
I discovered kanboard after several years working as a scrum master. Simple,
robust, flexible and free is a good combination. I use kanboard every day for
both personal and work.

------
hanklazard
Love this project. I run two different ones and find this project easy to use
and maintain. Subtasks are particularly useful for our workflow.

------
disiplus
i love how simple it is. i use it on the cheapest vps and its fast and enough
flexible.

the only thing im missing is the limited reporting ability to export my
timesheets. all tasks have to have subtasks to be able to track time. i use it
for freelancing projects.

~~~
kashura
which VPS do you use for this?

~~~
disiplus
$5 digitalocean

------
HedwigElsa449
I love how Kanban makes the tasks easier to track!

------
libso
Any use this with Jira? Do you recommend?

~~~
aupright
Looks like it's meant to be a substitute for Jira rather than an integration.

------
acidburnNSA
On this general topic, I've been pretty impressed with Phabricator as a good
JIRA alternative (with gitlab features as well). It was made at Facebook and
then open sourced and then I think the team left Facebook(?). Anyway it's
blazing fast and has a pretty solid kanban. It kind of seems like a one-person
team though on the dev side.

[https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/](https://www.phacility.com/phabricator/)

We started using it long ago because it was one of the really nice looking
self-hosted git repo hosts with very nice code review.

